# San Diego Lowrider Experience 2010



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

5 weeks away...who's ready?

it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

who wants to start a caravan from Nor Cal? drop me a line if you want to or set something up with everyone making the trip....I know a few heavy hitters that are going.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 01:21 PM~16619012
> *5 weeks away...who's ready?
> 
> it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 02:21 PM~16619012
> *5 weeks away...who's ready?
> 
> it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. DE SAN DIEGO IS GONNA REPRESENT DEEP !!!!        :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 01:21 PM~16619012
> *5 weeks away...who's ready?
> 
> it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 15 2010, 07:56 PM~16622952
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. DE SAN DIEGO IS GONNA REPRESENT DEEP !!!!               :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Looks like its san diego for spring break :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 01:21 PM~16619012
> *5 weeks away...who's ready?
> 
> it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> ...


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 01:21 PM~16619012
> *5 weeks away...who's ready?
> 
> it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 15 2010, 10:36 PM~16623507
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 16 2010, 09:19 AM~16627768
> *
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 15 2010, 10:46 PM~16624492
> *Looks like its san diego for spring break :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

its on and cracking...can't wait to see all the new cars out there, and say "HI" to old friends......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 01:21 PM~16619012
> *5 weeks away...who's ready?
> 
> it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up toro it's that time of year ..
If you get a chance check out our new web site 
http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 01:21 PM~16619012
> *5 weeks away...who's ready?
> 
> it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> ...


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

any one know prices? id imagine 25 at the gate?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@Feb 17 2010, 03:13 PM~16642016
> *any one know prices? id imagine 25 at the gate?
> *


Just go during the setup and spend the nite in the port a potty :cheesy:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

IMPALAS C.C SD WILL BE THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Feb 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16643493
> *IMPALAS C.C SD WILL BE THEIR :biggrin:
> *


Are u bringing vanessa???


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC ..SAN DIEGO ..WILL BE THERE...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 17 2010, 05:32 PM~16643324
> *Just go during the setup and spend the nite in the port a potty :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

WELL BE THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 17 2010, 01:17 AM~16637271
> *What's up toro it's that time of year ..
> If you get a chance check out our new web site
> http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/
> *


whaaaat up Scooby.....check out the new Impalas, it has the DUB show from LA in 09....there's a pic of a certain TALLL guy I know in it  and no, its not Umpa...heheheh


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Can't wait...what a way to kick off the shows in Cali....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a reminder....the ODB Lowrider Experience Shows are exclusively to be covered by LRM, DUB, and Impalas Magazine.....if you are a freelancer or part of any other type of media, feel free to PM me....since it is exclusive only the 3 mags I mentioned are allowed to publish the photos unless given consent....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2010, 10:57 AM~16670124
> *just a reminder....the ODB Lowrider Experience Shows are exclusively to be covered by LRM, DUB, and Impalas Magazine.....if you are a freelancer or part of any other type of media, feel free to PM me....since it is exclusive only the 3 mags I mentioned are allowed to publish the photos unless given consent....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uce will be there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

4 more weeks and counting


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16695200
> *4 more weeks and counting
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 22 2010, 10:00 PM~16695200
> *4 more weeks and counting
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Feb 18 2010, 02:48 AM~16649299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 22 2010, 10:00 PM~16695200
> *4 more weeks and counting
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

watch out for the elco


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2010, 10:53 AM~16670098
> *whaaaat up Scooby.....check out the new Impalas, it has the DUB show from LA in 09....there's a pic of a certain TALLL guy I know in it    and no, its not Umpa...heheheh
> *





key word tall 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

se va a enputar el enanito torero :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Feb 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16683135
> *Uce will be there
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

OL'SKOOL WAYZ rolling down from the high desert


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Feb 26 2010, 12:11 AM~16729835
> *OL'SKOOL WAYZ  rolling down from the high desert
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 27 2010, 09:39 AM~16741170
> *
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

sending pre-reg form out today


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 27 2010, 06:50 PM~16744289
> *sending pre-reg form out today
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

can someone pm the entry form to the show.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 1 2010, 01:50 PM~16761275
> *can someone pm the entry form to the show.
> *


you can download it at www.odbentertainment.com bro......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

**The deadline for pre-registration for the Tour stop in San Diego on March 21, 2010 has been extended to March 15, 2010 to allow entries more time to submit their pre-registration forms** 

Yolanda can be contacted if registration forms are needed to mailed out to you at 714-512-9009...

All car clubs or solo riders that have questions regarding the car show on March 21, 2010 and what can be brought into the showgrounds (ice chests, drinks, food) can contact Jose Romero at 619-788-8449....

Anyone moving into the facility on saturday March 20, 2010 will be allowed to bring in ice chests with plastic water and sodas in water bottles, food and snacks will be allowed but no BBQ pits.....


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ELITE C.C. Will be there


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

United Dreams CC yuma az will be their


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wgutierrez_@Mar 2 2010, 12:24 AM~16768926
> *United Dreams CC yuma az will be their
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

hno: almost that time!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 1 2010, 10:51 PM~16767984
> ***The deadline for pre-registration for the Tour stop in San Diego on March 21, 2010 has been extended to March 15, 2010 to allow entries more time to submit their pre-registration forms**
> 
> Yolanda can be contacted if registration forms are needed to mailed out to you at 714-512-9009...
> ...


 :thumbsup: whew, just mailed mine in today!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 1 2010, 09:51 PM~16767984
> ***The deadline for pre-registration for the Tour stop in San Diego on March 21, 2010 has been extended to March 15, 2010 to allow entries more time to submit their pre-registration forms**
> 
> Yolanda can be contacted if registration forms are needed to mailed out to you at 714-512-9009...
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait to see everyone there....I'll be there since friday... doing a few shoots on friday and saturday....

I can't wait for this one....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2010, 09:24 PM~16789895
> *can't wait to see everyone there....I'll be there since friday... doing a few shoots on friday and saturday....
> 
> I can't wait for this one....
> *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i will be there hey toro whats up brother


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB L.A. WILL BE THERE... :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 4 2010, 06:22 PM~16798281
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i will be there hey toro whats up brother
> *


whaaaaaaaaat's up brutha....see you there.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

If people want to get rooms at the Courtyard Marriott located at 8651 Spectrum Center Blvd, San Diego, CA 92123.....telephone number 858-573-0700....they are going for $89.00, just let them know you are attending the Lowrider Experience show....rooms must be reserved by March 18, 2010......


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 1 2010, 09:51 PM~16767984
> ***The deadline for pre-registration for the Tour stop in San Diego on March 21, 2010 has been extended to March 15, 2010 to allow entries more time to submit their pre-registration forms**
> 
> Yolanda can be contacted if registration forms are needed to mailed out to you at 714-512-9009...
> ...


COOL MAILED IN MY REG TODAY HOW LATE IS ROLL IN TIME ?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 4 2010, 07:44 PM~16799578
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

**Move in on Saturday March 20, 2010 will be from 10:00 am to 4:00 pm**


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 5 2010, 07:43 AM~16804283
> ***Move in on Saturday March 20, 2010 will be from 10:00 am to 4:00 pm**
> *


is move in only sat! or sunday too?



:uh: geuss i should send in my pre reg! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 6 2010, 07:44 PM~16816338
> *is move in only sat! or sunday too?
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: any1 know???


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

im ready


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

tha ROYALS will B in the salty D FO SHO n the streets active  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i hope u guys got my money ready;; who said it;;


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 8 2010, 12:29 AM~16825517
> *:dunno: any1 know???
> *


should be just saturday uce... non pre reg is sunday


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap+Mar 8 2010, 09:41 PM~16834672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Lookin forward to this esp since the phoenix show got rained on most of the day :banghead:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 6 2010, 09:44 PM~16816338
> *is move in only sat! or sunday too?
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's also sunday from 6:00 to 10:00 but I will confirm.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

hey toro my daughter jenelle is going to be there if you need her to shoot also toro did you get my mesg on myspace abought my websight :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 9 2010, 07:35 PM~16843818
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 9 2010, 07:35 PM~16843818
> *:biggrin:
> *


We will see you guys there Torito.


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: there will be an admission fee on Sunday. It will be for $30.00. Each entry gets 3 wristbands and you can purchase additional wristbands on Saturday for $25 and $30 on Sunday

Thank you,
Yolie Montiel
ODB Entertainment
714-512-9009 hope its cool to post this info that i recived today.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16855877
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: there will be an admission fee on Sunday. It will be for $30.00.  Each entry gets 3 wristbands and you can purchase additional wristbands on Saturday for $25 and $30 on Sunday
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Anyone partyin the nite before? Should be a lot of spring break bitches at the gaslamp. Might hit up stingaree or belo :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 11 2010, 07:20 AM~16858576
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC.. READY TO ROLL....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 11 2010, 04:57 AM~16858119
> *Anyone partyin the nite before? Should be a lot of spring break bitches at the gaslamp. Might hit up stingaree or belo :nicoderm:
> *


lets do it up brutha.....


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

is ther any hop rules?? and peoplw wana know the pay outs please post


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

need a registration...where can i get one....any info..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Mar 13 2010, 03:11 PM~16881363
> *need a registration...where can i get one....any info..
> *


ODB PRODUCTIONS.COM


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Mar 13 2010, 03:11 PM~16881363
> *need a registration...where can i get one....any info..
> *


Yolie Montiel
ODB Entertainment
714-512-9009


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 13 2010, 03:50 PM~16881570
> *Yolie Montiel
> ODB Entertainment
> 714-512-9009
> *


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

new wave so. cal will B there


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Mar 13 2010, 03:11 PM~16881363
> *need a registration...where can i get one....any info..
> *


odbentertainment.com :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FROM, IMPERIAL,CA


----------



## MASTER SPLINTER (Oct 2, 2009)

MASTER SPLINTER WIL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MASTER SPLINTER (Oct 2, 2009)

MASTER SPLINTER WANTS TO KNOW IF TWISTED MINDS IS GONNA BE THERE HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Impressions CC will be there...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Mar 14 2010, 11:02 PM~16892511
> *Impressions CC will be there...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i cant wait till the after the show hoppppppp


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 15 2010, 09:22 AM~16894958
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

THE CROWD WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN SUNDAY?


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Mar 15 2010, 10:41 PM~16902206
> *WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN SUNDAY?
> *


Move in Sunday is from 6am to 10am.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

For all those that pre-registered by today, your confirmation letters should be arriving this week. Move in is Saturday from 10 to 4. If you didn't pre-reg, you can still enter Saturday but only after all the pre-reg vehicles have gone in. Move in on Sunday will be from 6 to 10.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

ill be there for sure.... :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Mar 16 2010, 08:55 PM~16911371
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: : 16 REGIESTERED AS OF YESTERDAY !!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 15 2010, 11:51 PM~16902930
> *For all those that pre-registered by today, your confirmation letters should be arriving this week. Move in is Saturday from 10 to 4. If you didn't pre-reg, you can still enter Saturday but only after all the pre-reg vehicles have gone in. Move in on Sunday will be from 6 to 10.
> *


HEY TORO, WHOS GONNA PERFORM..??? ARTIST,,,RAPPERS...ETC....?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 16 2010, 09:42 PM~16912915
> *
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

hno: ALMOST THAT TIME!!! :biggrin: CANT WAIT! :nicoderm: 
BUT NOT LOOK'N FORWARD TO A 500 MILE DRIVE :happysad:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE HOMIES ILL BE THERE SAT SAVE ME A SPOT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 15 2010, 09:51 PM~16902930
> *For all those that pre-registered by today, your confirmation letters should be arriving this week. Move in is Saturday from 10 to 4. If you didn't pre-reg, you can still enter Saturday but only after all the pre-reg vehicles have gone in. Move in on Sunday will be from 6 to 10.
> *


4GOT TO SEND MY PRE-REG :uh: HOW MANY U GOT?


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 17 2010, 06:19 PM~16920541
> *4GOT TO SEND MY PRE-REG :uh:  HOW MANY U GOT?
> *


Plenty :biggrin: Just show up saturday and you'll be taken care of :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 17 2010, 06:17 PM~16920520
> *ORALE HOMIES ILL BE THERE SAT SAVE ME A SPOT
> *


will be there saturday.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Viejitos from Oxnard will be there. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## venice_ridin (Aug 16, 2009)

does any1 know if lifestyle is going?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

we got like 25 cars comin but we didnt pre reg toro hit me up see if we can get in :angry:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 17 2010, 10:02 PM~16923322
> *we  got  like  25  cars comin   but we  didnt pre  reg toro  hit  me  up  see  if  we  can get in   :angry:
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

theres going to be great weather that day...!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T

By

Impressions CC


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

if you are not pre-reg'd I recommend to show up saturday to get in....I think it would be a full price to enter, but not sure....I will get more info, but the chances to get in on saturday are really good.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Mar 17 2010, 07:46 PM~16920806
> *Plenty :biggrin: Just show up saturday and you'll be taken care of :biggrin:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Can spectators purchase wristbands or tix at the setup on sat??? :dunno:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

yes they can buy tickets on saturday for 25 dollars


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Mar 18 2010, 08:03 PM~16931815
> *yes they can buy tickets on saturday for 25 dollars
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 18 2010, 04:46 PM~16930359
> *
> *


WUT'S UP TORO!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 10:55 PM~16933256
> *WUT'S UP TORO!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up Jojo...see you this weekend


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOOD TIMES IE WILL BE THERE


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

i will be in line tonite


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Looking forward to Sunday!
It should be another beautiful day in Sunny Diego for an awesome show!*

*TTT!*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 18 2010, 11:58 PM~16934573
> *what's up Jojo...see you this weekend
> *


Yes sir!!! :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

getting ready to leave at 9


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:happysad: should be leaving sac in bout a hour or so! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT TIME FOR DA HOPPER'S 2 CHECK IN??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Might have some eyecandy with me on Sunday. If so please be respectful to her, or get knocked da fuck out!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SEE EVERYONE THERE.....*


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 01:21 PM~16619012
> *5 weeks away...who's ready?
> 
> it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Mar 19 2010, 09:23 PM~16942174
> *
> *


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Excited...One more day till the big show!*


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

CONSAFOS CC will be there. The El Co will be on the road in a few hours.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

loading my kids bikes up n headed to sd had to work this morning


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 17 2010, 04:32 PM~16643324
> *Just go during the setup and spend the nite in the port a potty :cheesy:
> *


haha, i'll be looking for the guy with blue legs lookin' like a half smurf


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just got my wristbands


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

Got a sneak peek for ya'll...

Passed some ELITE C.C. rides on the way


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

Pre-reg entrance was in the works...


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

MAJESTICS C.C. in the house


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

Had my road dog with me


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

on my wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the homis are on the way down with perfect score they should be there in 2 hours


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

IMPERIALS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

can I make a request? 

more pics. of the champaing w/ partern top 67 caprice in and out anyone out there please thanks.


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Mar 20 2010, 03:23 PM~16946928
> *can I make a request?
> 
> more pics. of the champaing w/ partern top 67 caprice in and out anyone out there please  thanks.
> *


For 5 dollars I will :x: 

I'll see what's up homey.


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

gracias


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

went by the show A lil earlier looks like its gonna be a good one... i wanna see the after hops


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 20 2010, 11:25 PM~16950001
> *
> *


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/38006.JPG[/img]








































































[/quote]


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

post pics of da COCHINAS :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

PICS???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 21 2010, 02:31 PM~16953783
> *post pics of da COCHINAS  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 21 2010, 03:31 PM~16953783
> *post pics of da COCHINAS  :cheesy:
> *


there were none


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE PICS SO FAR! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 21 2010, 05:50 PM~16954934
> *there  were none
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Mar 21 2010, 10:14 AM~16952253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 21 2010, 05:50 PM~16954934
> *there  were none
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

JUST HOLD ON BIG AL WILL POST SOME MONDAY;;;;;DID U GUYS LIKE THE HOP


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16956085
> *JUST HOLD ON  BIG  AL  WILL POST SOME  MONDAY;;;;;DID U GUYS LIKE THE HOP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

The hop was of the hook and Al you gave the crowed what they wanted. Al hit that switch until the whole car was coming apart.  :wow: Good show but small turnout. I bet next year is going to be better.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

IMPRESSIONS CC had a good time :thumbsup: 


First Place Original 60"


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

That single from T.J was workin :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 21 2010, 08:46 PM~16956582
> *That single from T.J was workin :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Good show will be there next year to!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd like to thank everyone that came out to the show to support ODB Ent. It was great seeing old friends and mAking new ones at an event as the kickoff to the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. Thanks to everyone that participated and attended the show. Can't wait for the next stop in Tampa. A big thanks goes out to the Odb crew and to Beto for going all out and making this happen.


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

The family had an awesome time. Can't wait till next year!


----------



## gonzalez68 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Mar 21 2010, 08:45 PM~16956570
> *IMPRESSIONS CC had a good time  :thumbsup:
> First Place Original 60"
> *


 :h5: :worship: :worship:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

I couldn't make this show cause my car wasn't ready but hopefully the next one. It sounds like this could be the next big shows for lowriders if we want it to be.whats the next cali show date.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Mar 20 2010, 03:23 PM~16946928
> *can I make a request?
> 
> more pics. of the champaing w/ partern top 67 caprice in and out anyone out there please  thanks.
> *


thats all i got homie..


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME! HERE SOME GOOD PICS


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanks Torro had a great time today and it was good seeing you. Big shout out to the UCE family. From the Impressions family thanks to all the car club families for showing us love today. Had a great day today with my family and friends.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 21 2010, 11:22 PM~16958384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics bub  what place did you get ?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

glad to see the homie joe from vacaville made it down


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 22 2010, 12:04 AM~16958656
> *glad to see the homie joe from vacaville made it down
> 
> 
> ...


AND HE TOOK HOME 1ST IN HIS CLASS WELL DESEVRED


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16958550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Mar 21 2010, 10:27 PM~16958423
> *nice pics bub   what place did you get ?
> *


thanks gil, 1st


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 22 2010, 01:08 AM~16958672
> *AND HE TOOK HOME 1ST IN HIS CLASS WELL DESEVRED
> *


that 63 aint no joke


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16956085
> *JUST HOLD ON  BIG  AL  WILL POST SOME  MONDAY;;;;;DID U GUYS LIKE THE HOP
> *


I GOT A HEADER PANEL FOR THE ELCO!!!


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

the show was a great one i would like to thank lowrider, odb and the family uso's.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SO WHENS THE VALLEJO/NOR CAL SHOW GONNA HAPPEN ????? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks;;gona pick it up


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 22 2010, 08:09 AM~16960361
> *I GOT A HEADER PANEL FOR THE ELCO!!!
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 22 2010, 09:59 AM~16961302
> *SO WHENS THE VALLEJO/NOR CAL SHOW GONNA HAPPEN ????? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Mar 21 2010, 10:14 AM~16952253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY ONE GOT PICS OF THE CUTTY BEHIND THIS RIDE?? THATS MY COLOR  .
JUST WANNA COMPARE.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16958550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 22 2010, 10:59 AM~16961302
> *SO WHENS THE VALLEJO/NOR CAL SHOW GONNA HAPPEN ????? :biggrin:
> *


I heard it aint going down now


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

TTT![/b]


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 22 2010, 11:13 AM~16962371
> *I heard it aint going down now
> *


Not in Vallejo but their is still going to be a Nor Cal stop. Just me patient, should be annouced real soon.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 22 2010, 01:30 PM~16962538
> *Not in Vallejo but their is still going to be a Nor Cal stop. Just me patient, should be annouced real soon.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 22 2010, 12:30 PM~16962538
> *Not in Vallejo but their is still going to be a Nor Cal stop. Just me patient, should be annouced real soon.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## gonzalez68 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 21 2010, 05:50 PM~16954934
> *there  were none
> *







:scrutinize: u holding out :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 22 2010, 02:30 PM~16963205
> *:scrutinize: u holding out  :angry:
> *


TRUST ME YOU KNOW HOW WE GET THERE WERE LIKE 3 OR 4 BUT THATS ALL


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 22 2010, 01:52 PM~16963387
> *TRUST ME  YOU KNOW  HOW  WE  GET THERE  WERE  LIKE  3 OR  4  BUT  THATS  ALL
> *


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice pics ragtopman63 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

DID SOME ONE BUSTED OUT WITH SOME ????????????????????


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 22 2010, 06:19 PM~16965822
> *DID SOME ONE BUSTED OUT WITH SOME ????????????????????
> *






:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Mar 22 2010, 06:06 PM~16965694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Mar 22 2010, 06:06 PM~16965694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 22 2010, 07:30 PM~16966771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Does anyone know what cars won? I didn't stay for the awards.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 22 2010, 11:30 AM~16962538
> *Not in Vallejo but their is still going to be a Nor Cal stop. Just me patient, should be annouced real soon.
> *


make it happ'n  cal expo SACRAMENTO :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 22 2010, 08:33 PM~16967819
> *make it happ'n    cal expo SACRAMENTO :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalez68_@Mar 22 2010, 01:12 PM~16962979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

















AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT ALSO THANK YOU JOL FOR ARE PLAQUCES


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 22 2010, 07:15 PM~16967489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOOOOD SHOW !! :naughty:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Mar 23 2010, 07:39 AM~16972244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: 
thats my pic of the yellow 64 hoppin :ugh:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Picture%20151.jpg


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Mar 23 2010, 12:11 PM~16974699
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Picture%20151.jpg
> *


midnight temptation


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Picture%20151.jpg


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Picture%20151.jpg


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Picture%...cture%20174.jpg


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

/1Picture 174.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1Picture 174.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Mar 23 2010, 07:32 PM~16980186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tijuas
:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

NICE PICS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Mar 23 2010, 01:46 PM~16975019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie.....


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

once again wanted to thank everyone that made it to the kick off of the Lowrider Experience 2010 in San Diego....can't wait for next years show....I'll be posting up a few pics soon....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you Indio see you at the Moreno valley show on April 18th


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## gonzalez68 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2010, 09:25 AM~16985025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 nice


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 24 2010, 08:17 PM~16991942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 24 2010, 08:46 PM~16991483
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 24 2010, 08:48 PM~16991507
> *
> 
> 
> *


INDIVIDUALS C.C. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> > UCE SACRAMENTO REPP'N


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*GOODTIMES CAR CLUB*


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*TTT for a bad-ass show!* :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

dam missed a tight ass show,


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 24 2010, 11:28 PM~16993807
> *dam missed a tight ass show,
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2010, 10:25 AM~16985025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

nice pics everyone...keep em coming...


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Mar 23 2010, 08:31 PM~16980167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*BACK ON TOP FOR A TIGHT SHOW!* :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 10 2010, 10:36 PM~16855877
> *
> 
> Yolie Montiel
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

To the top


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHATS UP TORO? WHERES THE PICTURES OF THE HOMIES FROM "TECHNIQUES" AT???? :dunno: TAKE CARE HOMEBOY... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2010, 03:39 PM~17010269
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

more on jaebueno.com


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC ..NC SAN DIEGO...TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 3 2010, 11:57 AM~17085563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

bobby i didnt miss it cuz i was there and took 1st 4x4 and best audio video 

http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 4 2010, 10:08 AM~17092048
> *bobby i didnt miss it cuz i was there and took 1st 4x4 and best audio video
> 
> http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/
> *


That is one baddddddddddddd truck!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Croasdell (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Greg Croasdell_@Apr 4 2010, 07:54 PM~17096124
> *That is one baddddddddddddd truck!!!!!!
> *


What kind of car cleaner do you guys use? The Fire Marshall loved the Nokturnal car club cars and was asking me where he could get some of that cleaner :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

